
Uber Security Flaw allows attackers to by-pass 2FA by entering a random number - KeepTalking
http://www.zdnet.com/article/uber-security-flaw-two-factor-login-bypass/
======
KeepTalking
"The bug allows a hacker to log into an account using an email address and
password, then bypass 2fa by entering a random code when prompted."

[https://www.scmagazine.com/uber-says-bug-that-allows-2fa-
byp...](https://www.scmagazine.com/uber-says-bug-that-allows-2fa-bypass-not-
particularly-severe/article/738639/)

